# Lighttpd



## xs4y (16. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin dieser Anleitung gefolgt:

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/inst...t-php5-und-mysql-unterstutzung-auf-centos-50/

beim starten von:
/etc/init.d/lighttpd restart

bekomme ich immer diese Fehler Meldung:
/etc/init.d/lighttpd restart
Stopping lighttpd:                                         [FAILED]
Starting lighttpd: 2008-10-16 18:02:57: (configfile.c.855) source: /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf line: 328 pos: 1 parser failed somehow near here: )

was mache ich falsch ?

MfG: xs4y


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2008)

Poste bitte mal den Inhalt der Datei /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf


----------



## xs4y (17. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Till,

hier meine conf.

MfG: xs4y


----------



## xs4y (18. Okt. 2008)

hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wo der fehler liegt.


MfG: xs4y


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2008)

So dierekt kann ich da auch nichts drin finden. da es keine Zeile 328 gibt und die Datei bei 327 endet, ist das Problem höchst wahrescheinlich eine nicht geschlossene Klammer oder ein nicht geschlossenes Anführungszeichen irgendwo in der Datei. Aber wie gesagt beim durchsehen ist mir da nichts direkt aufgefallen.


----------



## xs4y (19. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Till,

kannst du mir deine lighttpd.conf posten, zum vergleich.

MfG: xs4y


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2008)

Leider nicht, ich nutze nicht lighhtpd auf meinen Servern.


----------



## fuxifux (25. Okt. 2008)

vor der Zeile: 
#### CGI module

fehlt ein  )

mfg
fuxifux


----------

